# Abu Dhabi, UAE, Visa, Ban, NOC help



## yerepramo

Marhaba UAE! Help please...

I resigned from my job out of impulse without second thinking at that point. 
I've send my resignation letter effective on July 22, 2010.
I have talked with the HR Manager about the resignation withdrawal, said i have to work for a month and they will call me up if there's anything to update.
I don't have any job offers yet, but I still want to stay in the UAE while seeking for employment.
I don't know what would happen after July 22.

If they decided to carry on to my resignation,
My Questions are:
1) Do I need NOC even if i don't have alternative job yet?
2) if yes, Can I still ask the HR for NOC after the resignation letter? and can i ask them personally?
3) What if they don't give me NOC?
4) Could i still stay in the UAE after the cancellation of visa and still look for a job?
5) Would i get a labor ban?
6) if yes, Is there possibilities of lifting a ban? how much do i have to pay?
7) if i get cancelled without an alternative job, can i just exit to Oman, Qatar, Kish or Home Country?
8) can i come back with a visit visa and seek for a job?


if this would help,
My Visa Details:
Working in my current employer for exactly 4 years and 5 months.
Dubai Residence Visa but I'm living and working in Abu Dhabi.
Profession in Visa is Sales but I'm not.
Visa Expiration is 2012

Thanx


----------



## Maz25

I've tried to answer your questions as best as I can but bearing in mind that you've had your current job for less than 6 months, you are almost certainly facing a ban. Do not take this the wrong way but as there are so many Filipinos wanting to come out here and who are equally as capable, if you do end up with a ban, it would be very difficult to have it lifted as potential employers will simply look elsewhere.

Out of curiosity, why did you resign? I know we all have bad days but is there something else that pushed you to make an impulsive decision? If you have changed your mind, you might have to have a second chat with the HR manager regarding your situation, especially if there are mitigating circumstances that pushed you to make the decision to resign. Saying that, most employers would look at you as some sort of traitor so attitudes may change towards you, even if you did get to keep your job.



yerepramo said:


> Marhaba UAE! Help please...
> 
> I resigned from my job out of impulse without second thinking at that point.
> I've send my resignation letter effective on July 22, 2010.
> I have talked with the HR Manager about the resignation withdrawal, said i have to work for a month and they will call me up if there's anything to update.
> I don't have any job offers yet, but I still want to stay in the UAE while seeking for employment.
> I don't know what would happen after July 22.
> 
> If they decided to carry on to my resignation,
> My Questions are:
> 1) Do I need NOC even if i don't have alternative job yet?
> 
> _It is wise to request an NOC at the time of leaving your current employment, so that you have it on hand in the event that you need it._
> 2) if yes, Can I still ask the HR for NOC after the resignation letter? and can i ask them personally? _Uou can request for the same at any time; however, it is up to the Company involved as to whether they provide the same or decline your request._
> 3) What if they don't give me NOC? _In that case, you will end up with a ban. It can be lifted in certain situations but your future employer will only cover this expense if you are great at your job. Most consider this expense to be totally unncessasry if they can employ someone of the same calibre, with no visa issues._
> 4) Could i still stay in the UAE after the cancellation of visa and still look for a job?
> 5) Would i get a labor ban? _For a maximum of 30 days, after which you have to leave._
> 6) if yes, Is there possibilities of lifting a ban? how much do i have to pay? _In some case yes but I'm not sure of the process or the cost involved._
> 7) if i get cancelled without an alternative job, can i just exit to Oman, Qatar, Kish or Home Country? _Philippines is not one of the priviledged countries whose citizens can obtain a visa at the border. You will need to submit a new application for a visit visa, during which time you will need to be out of the country._
> 8) can i come back with a visit visa and seek for a job? _Yes, you can come back on a visit visa. However, if you've received a labour ban, you will need to wait for the ban to expire before you can take up new employment, unless you can get the ban lifted prior to its expiry._
> 
> 
> if this would help,
> My Visa Details:
> Working in my current employer for exactly 4 years and 5 months.
> Dubai Residence Visa but I'm living and working in Abu Dhabi.
> Profession in Visa is Sales but I'm not.
> Visa Expiration is 2012
> 
> Thanx


----------



## wandabug

Poster said they had been with current employer 4 years and 5 months so they will not get a ban?


----------



## Maz25

wandabug said:


> Poster said they had been with current employer 4 years and 5 months so they will not get a ban?


Misread that. I believe that if you have been with your current employer for 3+ years, you can leave and change jobs without the requirement for an NOC.
Hence, their only worry would be to find a job within the 30 day grace period. Alternatively, they can exit the country and come back on a visit visa.


----------



## yerepramo

Thanx everyone for the quick reply...

This month has been a roller coaster ride - up, down, twist and what not.
But i had an interview this morning with new employer (hopefully),
said, i should come back there this Thursday to sign the offer letter...
but he'd mention something that i have to pay 5000aed because my current employer is private
even i can provide with NOC... 
is there such law saying this is true?
To whom can i confirm this?
can i confirm this to my current employer? Ministry of labour? immigration? ____????


----------



## Andy Capp

yerepramo said:


> Thanx everyone for the quick reply...
> 
> This month has been a roller coaster ride - up, down, twist and what not.
> But i had an interview this morning with new employer (hopefully),
> said, i should come back there this Thursday to sign the offer letter...
> but he'd mention something that i have to pay 5000aed because my current employer is private
> even i can provide with NOC...
> is there such law saying this is true?
> To whom can i confirm this?
> can i confirm this to my current employer? Ministry of labour? immigration? ____????


If he asks you for money he's lying and breaking the law, personally i'd turn it down and report him.

Once you've got it in writing.

Just not worth the risk.


----------



## Maz25

Andy Capp said:


> If he asks you for money he's lying and breaking the law, personally i'd turn it down and report him.
> 
> Once you've got it in writing.
> 
> Just not worth the risk.


Totally agree. All costs relating to your employment have to be borne by the employer, as per UAE Law. I've never heard of any employer asking a potential employee for money.

Employers sometimes have to pay a deposit for each visa application, which is refunded when the visa is cancelled. This cost should however be borne by the employer.

I appreciate that you are eager to get a new job but do not part with your hard earned cash just for the sake of a new job. I would question the new employer about the necessity for this money and the legality of the said law that he refers to.

Good luck.


----------



## dye_spinner

Sorry If I post it here... I made a thread 1 week a ago but no one is replying so i will post it here:

I’ve been working in a company for almost 2 months. Due to personal reasons, I decided to resign with a notice of 30 days period. My current status in the company is this

·I’m still on employment entry permit visa which will expire on August 16, 2010
·I still don’t have the labor card and residence visa since I have in my hand all my original documents like the entry permit visa and passport
·I’m still on probationary period.
·I signed only the job offer letter but not yet the labor contract.

What will be the consequences of my resignation:

·If I decided to transfer to another company? Will I get a ban?
·Do I still need an NOC from my employer even if I don't have the labour contract?

What do I need to do in this situation… I am confused.


----------

